# 39 weeks today, constant dull ache/period type pain???



## ajsmummy86

I'm not sure if it is anything or not, I have a dull ache across the lower part of my bump and my lower back. Its pretty much constant and it doesn't feel like my belly is tightning or anything. Its not painful or anything that I can time its just constant and uncomfortable. With my first two pregnancys I just started having painful contractions straight away and never had this so I'm confused about whether or not it is anything. Does anyone have any experience of this? At my last midwifes appointment they told me baby was laying slightly back to back I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## tristansmum

Due on the same as you and I've got the same thing! Also getting bh a lot today and had some jelly discharge. Fingers crossed for us


----------



## ajsmummy86

Fingers crossed, good luck :) x


----------



## lolita1990

Me!!! I've had this for 6 days. It's painful and uncomfortable. Been asking Q's on here all day about it but nothing! The thing I don't understand is that the pain is constant. I believe I am in slow labour but obviously just be prepared for it to drag on as I was 39+1 when it started. It's so annoying! Fingers crossed!

What do you think it is? I've no idea. Maybe just baby getting ready/ moving down? x


----------



## tristansmum

lolita1990 said:


> Me!!! I've had this for 6 days. It's painful and uncomfortable. Been asking Q's on here all day about it but nothing! The thing I don't understand is that the pain is constant. I believe I am in slow labour but obviously just be prepared for it to drag on as I was 39+1 when it started. It's so annoying! Fingers crossed!
> 
> What do you think it is? I've no idea. Maybe just baby getting ready/ moving down? x

Mine seems worse when I'm moving about. I had to stop unpacking the shopping just now and lie down. Now its gone away as I'm relaxing on sofa. My bh have been very frequent today too. I don't want to get excited. Been to the loo loads today as at times I wonder if I need a poo (sorry) but nothing. I've had tummy ache for over 13 hours.... Never had anything like this before


----------



## ajsmummy86

I was thinking that it might be slow labor but mine seems to have gone now after it being there nearly all day. It's been replaced with heartburn. Hopefully it's the start of something for us and we don't have to wait much longer x


----------



## tristansmum

Keep us posted. Nice to talk to someone experienceing the same stuff at the same stage


----------



## ajsmummy86

I will do so far it seems to have passed :/


----------



## BroodyBlair

I'm experiencing the exact same Thing and I'm 37&2. Was at hospital for weekly checkup on tues, they didn't check but said 'we like ladies having period pain as it means baby is heading further south and getting teady' so I'm taking it as a positive. Also baby moving lots an I find it hard to walk once stand up, not really bad pains just all tight. Anyone else?


----------



## MrsGards

I've had this for the past hour or so but I'm 2 weeks behind most of you.. scary stuff lol


----------



## tristansmum

All gone today :-(


----------



## ajsmummy86

Mine too :( x


----------



## lolita1990

Fear not ladies :) it's still early, I feel that once I've got up and done the housework and walked the dog that the cramps come back if they seem like they've disappeared.

Today I not only have cramps but baby must have dropped again, because my crotch is on fire :) back ache has gone though x


----------

